# 2008 HO Product of the Year



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

2008 HO Product of the Year

BRP Stage II Controller, available here:
http://www.bat-jet.com/nitrostage.html

Fellow Racers,

It is our honor to announce that the BRP Stage II Controller has won the 2008 HO Product of the Year. Those who either know Jerry Schmoyer and Tom Bowman or have only raced their products understand the enthusiasm they share for this hobby and I hope this award somehow brings to them the appreciation and gratitude the racers feel for all their hard work.

Every one of the products nominated, especially the other finalists deserve a thumbs-up for the effort they take in producing products that add to the enjoyment of HO Racing.

Thanks to all the racers who participated in the nomination and voting process, your involvement in this year’s award topped the previous three HOPY awards in dominating fashion and from the DPR/Asylum Racing Team we simply say:

“Thank you for helping us to say Thank You” with the 2008 HO Product of the Year.



Bill Kurtz and Glenn Oswald

DPR/Asylum Racing


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Congrats to those guys.

Having sampled both the Stage II and the AFX mega-G I do feel the latter will have the bigger impact on the hobby down the line.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Not questioning BRP's contribution in any way, I love their products, but I was not aware of any such thing as a "product of the year" vote or poll in the hobby. Who is the sanctioning body and the membership who gets to cast votes? All such claims should at least carry the name of the sanctioning body or whatever, whoever, or such omnipotent power claims to speak for the collective desires of the HO slot car hobby.

Who be thee, all knowing authority?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hmmmm. What an idea. Hey, what if we had our own "People's Choice" award right here on HT? I mean, we could do categories.
Chassis
Body
Accessory
Track
What do ya'll think?

Rich


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Not questioning BRP's contribution in any way, I love their products, but I was not aware of any such thing as a "product of the year" vote or poll in the hobby. Who is the sanctioning body and the membership who gets to cast votes? All such claims should at least carry the name of the sanctioning body or whatever, whoever, or such omnipotent power claims to speak for the collective desires of the HO slot car hobby.
> 
> Who be thee, all knowing authority?


Yikes.... really? It's good to know you have the hobbies back AFXToo....

This is an annual vote done on the HOWorld Yahoo group which typically has a very high amount of subscribers:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/howorld/messages?o=1

Both Tom Bowman and Jerry Schmoyer do a great job and sell great products, they wouldn't just arbitrarily dub something product of the year....

And Montoya, nice to put in your $.02 worth of sour grapes that your Mega-G didn't get the vote.

I have tested this controller and it's indeed worthy of the the award, congrats guys!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

MB, I was just expressing an opinion same as you. No idea where the attitude comes from. Why is it ''my'' Mega-G anyway???
If you voted for the Phase I would not call that ''your'' controller.

The 'Yikes' sarcasm directed at AfxToo, one of the top contributors on any HO forums, was uncalled for too.

The poll on HW did not have many people vote on it, but it is still an interesting exercise. Rather than HT and SCI having their own version what would be good if there was one award that truly belongs to the whole hobby. The HW guy could do it on a separate site, and post links to there from the other forums. Oh, wait.....


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> HOWorld Yahoo group


That's all I wanted to know. Thanks!

Hey guys, no sarcasm intended, just wanted to see who was behind the award because it was obviously omitted from the original post. I'm totally cool with whomever wants to vote for and sanction an award, just let the sponsor be known. If HO World is the sponsor, state it in the award title.

Congrats to BRP for another groundbreaking product.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> MB, I was just expressing an opinion same as you. No idea where the attitude comes from. Why is it ''my'' Mega-G anyway???
> If you voted for the Phase I would not call that ''your'' controller.
> 
> The 'Yikes' sarcasm directed at AfxToo, one of the top contributors on any HO forums, was uncalled for too.
> ...


You always do that Montoya.... why? You managed to congratulate and be condescending and pimp the product you wanted to win all in 2 sentences, and yet you always fail to admit you have done so. Both products are good, you could have left it at that, the Mega-G didn't even need to be brought up...

As for your coming to AFX's rescue, it's clear you didn't need to as he can clearly handle his own cause, as he did with his reply, and I probably did come over the top too much on it, so apologies to AFXToo.

You on the other hand... forget it, you'll refuse to see it anyways.

Apologies to BRP for shooting off track guys, congrats on your excellent product.

Marty


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

So much vitriol!

I am not pimping anything, and it is not my Mega-G (why would you say that?) I am as entitled as you to an opinion and I stand by what I said. The other stuff you attach to what I said are your own imaginings, which I pity you for.

The BRP and the Mega-G both featured well in the poll and nobody made you god so that it and the other two products nominated cannot be commented on in this thread.

I agree that the Stage II is a good product, and those guys do great work. I have admired Tom for a long time. None of which changes my opinion, which is only that but no less valid than yours, that the Mega-G is the more important of the nominees.

I suspect we have had run-ins on forums before, but if we have I have moved on and you have not.

I agree by the way, that AfxToo does not need defending. He is one of the most balanced and intelligent posters around, and can take care of himself. But the fact you would attack, in however slight a way, one of the valued HT folks, says something about your character, and it was that I was pointing up.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> So much vitriol!
> 
> I am not pimping anything, and it is not my Mega-G (why would you say that?) I am as entitled as you to an opinion and I stand by what I said. The other stuff you attach to what I said are your own imaginings, which I pity you for.
> 
> ...


Classic Montoya, I stand by your post 100%, thank you for making my point.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

It's time for a song:






From your friendly, neighborhood Hutt

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Classic response, no debate skills.

At least qualify the silly ''Your Mega-G'' comment.

The ''classic Montoya'' comment proves what I suspected, you don't read my posts on merit, but have an axe to grind. Odd.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Can you run a Mega G with a BRP Stage II Controller, or will they both burn when connected to each other?

? the Riddler ?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

My sincere apologies. I feel that somehow I started this. I truly was unaware that there was a vote for products of the year by any group. Knowing this, I'm glad that someone IS taking the time to recognize the contributors to the hobby. I'm tickled that BRP is getting more recognition because they are one of the great small companies that puts a lot into the hobby and I would not hesitate for a second to recommend their products. Tom at BRP is one of the most respected people in the hobby, has been forever, and I love reading and seeing his race reports to this day. If you're looking for a role model in the hobby, you would be hard pressed to find a better guy than Tom. I'm not questioning who or what product won, I just wanted to know who or what organization was sponsoring the award if it was being touted as THE product of the year. I don't know what other products or categories were involved, all I know is that we are blessed with a number of products today that are especially well suited to the needs of the current slot car enthusiast. Just knowing the quality of the HO products that have hit the market in the parts year I don't think anyone has anything to feel second best about, they are all doing a killer job and our slot-bucks have never been more at risk of sudden demise.

Please call a truce to the secondary level debate and let the BRP boys enjoy their moment in the sun. They deserve it.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Can you run a Mega G with a BRP Stage II Controller, or will they both burn when connected to each other?
> 
> ? the Riddler ?


Probably


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

resinmonger said:


> It's time for a song:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkGDrV_2ehI
> 
> ...


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

So you would vote for or against something based on what somebody else thinks? And I'm pathetic?

Too surreal


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Gentlemen I like a good debate as much as the next guy, but now your all just being plain wasteful of Hanks good nature.. please take it off line. thank you..

Dave


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Guilty as charged Coach. But notice I don't attack, it seems stuff I say makes others do that. If they wish to do so on a PM or email I have no problem there.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Thanks a Zotz guys for the laugh...Elton John Cat pic...lol*



resinmonger said:


> It's time for a song:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkGDrV_2ehI
> 
> ...


RALMAO...Uther Joe & Rich I like the way you have lightened this up..hahahahaah :jest: & :jest:

First it starts with one...










Then you end up with a whole bunch...










I had forgotten about the Elton John cat pics. If I ever get a cat (NEVER!!) will name it Elton John. Don't get me wrong Cats make great pets...for other people. C'mon Yah want to tussle? lol

Bob...comments are like ZOTZ how?...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

So Bob,
Can you run a Mega G with a BRP Stage II Controller? I was wondering for real.

Penny for your ZOTZ.

Rich


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

What I do??? LOL


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

bobhch said:


> RALMAO...Uther Joe & Rich I like the way you have lightened this up..hahahahaah :jest: & :jest:
> 
> First it starts with one...
> 
> ...


the more cats i meet the more i like my dog...but yeah they're nice when they belong to someone else...


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

The Elton John cat picture pretty much made my whole day. THanks for bringing it back guys! Now, everyone play nice or I'll post a link to "Can You Feel The Love Tonight" again. I hate to take extreme measures but...


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey, I like Rich's idea about us having our own HT awards. Good thinking, Texas!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hahahahahaha! Jeez I missed all the fun!

Shame on all a ya! (Except if course those of you who tried to avert this train wreck thread.)

Coach please administer thirty lashes with a 15'' straight all the while making them watch Doba's popcorn icon, petting Bob's kitty, and listening to Elton 
John!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Hahahahahaha! Jeez I missed all the fun!
> 
> Shame on all a ya! (Except if course those of you who tried to avert this train wreck thread.)
> 
> ...




handing out the lashes I don't mind but the rest do I have too? I didn't do anything wrong!!!


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

The BRP controller mentioned looks like old
tecnology to me.Bypolar transistors and
voltage splitter style hand controls have
been dominant in the upper classes of racing
for years.An all new multi mosphet transistor
hand control similar to RC car speed controllers
would be nice.What items were nominated?
Surely the Mega G was?! Maybe even the LifeLike
COTs?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

A dragstrip, an IFE, and the Mega-G. I think so anyway.


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

You guys do know who won the 2007 HO Product of the Year?

Yes, our friends at Racemasters took it for the GT40 MKII, check it out at
http://afxracing.com/news/

GT40 Named Slot Car of the Year
Editors and Consumers Alike Vote for AFX
Three separate web sites have declared the AFX GT40 the Slot Car of the Year for 2007. Slot Car Illustrated.com and Slot Car News.com awards come from their editors while HO World.com's HO Product of the Year is voted on by consumers.

In making their award, Slot Car News said: "We think that the AFX cars are not only a great Slot Car but are changing the HO slot world. The new GT40s are by far the most realistic and detailed HO scale body ever done."

The 2007 vote results:
CHOICES AND RESULTS
- The Siberia Racing's M-Magic Electronic Controller, 17 votes, 21.79%
- The TOMY/Racemasters GT-40, 29 votes, 37.18%
- The E.T. Grip, 23 votes, 29.49%
- The Slottech 1440 Tjet P/U Shoe, 9 votes, 11.54%


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

I still vote for the M Magic controller! It's the best investment I have made for my slots.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*Too bad...*

There is one major thing wrong with Product of the Year polling - someone has to lose! :freak:

They are all very good products.


----------

